
“Fake News” Is in the Eye of the Beholder - fixxer
https://medium.com/@mtracey/fake-news-is-in-the-eye-of-the-beholder-9457a5b4b453
======
f_allwein
> “Fake News” Is in the Eye of the Beholder

no, it's not. Some news is objectively false and has been repeatedly, and
conclusively, disproven (e.g. Obama was born outside the US).

> Much like the word “terrorism,” the phrase “fake news” will be manipulated
> to accord with whatever pre-existing ideological commitments its newfound
> opponents already espouse.

possibly, but while it may be hard to say which stories are 'true', it is
definitely possible to identify 'false'/fake ones. See Popper's concept of
falsification:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsifiability](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsifiability)

~~~
fixxer
I think the concern here is how easy it is to conflate "fake" with "things we
disagree with", thus turning a need for journalist integrity into a partisan
play. Given the willingness of major news outlets to quote polls without
questioning methodology, I think the fear is justified that "fake" can become
"anti-liberal".

Luckily, outside of clamping down on social media platforms and driving alt-
right to use other venues, this whole campaign is stillborn.

